# J W Benson



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Starting this thread as I'd like to see if anyone else has any of these watches.

This is the one that started the obsession with watches :biggrin:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Very nice collection. I'd love one. My first proper watch was a Benson Tropical which I wore through school, sixth form and university. it disappeared around the third year of uni and I've no idea where it went. Breaks my heart. It looked like this, but on an expanding bracelet.


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh dear, my first thought was "I'm sorry for your loss "

Does this make me really a sad b*stard ?


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

This one is in a 9ct case. Really like all the watches posted on this thread.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2016)

davidcxn said:


> This one is in a 9ct case. Really like all the watches posted on this thread.


 thats a very JLC/ Smiths looking movement


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2016)

Bruce said:


> thats a very JLC/ Smiths looking movement


 like this


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

I believe it is a Smiths deluxe mechanism, Bruce, with 16 jewels which was also used in Benson Tropical watches. This is a link to one of these watches & the movement looks identical. :yes:

http://www.smithswatches.com/products/smiths-j-w-benson-tropical-by-smiths-with-the-correct-pattern-dial-for-the-53-everest-expedition


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2016)

davidcxn said:


> I believe it is a Smiths deluxe mechanism with 16 jewels which was also used in Benson Tropical watches. This is a link to one of these watches & the movement looks identical. :yes:
> 
> http://www.smithswatches.com/products/smiths-j-w-benson-tropical-by-smiths-with-the-correct-pattern-dial-for-the-53-everest-expedition


 my old watch maker is absolutely adamant that these movement are JLC .

Smiths and JLC had a very close relationship at the time these movements came out, products included car speedometers where smiths made them for JLC and JLC made them for Smiths,i have examples of both and internally they are identical.

i had a smith 9ct watch with a JLC movement inside too


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Bruce said:


> my old watch maker is absolutely adamant that these movement are JLC .
> 
> Smiths and JLC had a very close relationship at the time these movements came out, products included car speedometers where smiths made them for JLC and JLC made them for Smiths,i have examples of both and internally they are identical.
> 
> i had a smith 9ct watch with a JLC movement inside too


 I would respect your watchmaker's and your own knowledge / experience Bruce. :yes:

This is the movement in a Smith's presentation watch I have.



While it looks the same I hadn't realised that JLC also produced identical watch movements during this period. I've learnt something new, thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2016)

davidcxn said:


> I would respect your watchmaker's and your own knowledge / experience Bruce. :yes:
> 
> This is the movement in a Smith's presentation watch I have.
> 
> ...


 there has been loads of arguments about these movements for ages so who really knows, interesting though


----------



## ndpadgett (Sep 18, 2015)

Great examples. Can I add my 16 Jewel version:


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

I now need a stainless steel day/date to complete my "set".

Oh, and one of these :yes:



davidcxn said:


>


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

@Karrusel I would be interested to hear a little more of the history of the J W Benson company.

Here are the pics of my JWB movement. 25J ETA 2678 from, I think, 1970.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Mr Levity said:


> @Karrusel I would be interested to hear a little more of the history of the J W Benson company.
> 
> Here are the pics of my JWB movement. 25J ETA 2678 from, I think, 1970.
> 
> ...


 Hi

These movements where used largely in Mido, Zodiac, Edox etc models & where high beat 28,800 bph! :thumbsup:

The strange thing is they where 8.75 ligne used mainly in ladies watches, your looks bigger from the image, can you see the symbol & cal number under the balance wheel?

I will post additional info on J W Benson tomorrow for you!

Alan


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes, found the calibre. Watch is definitely man sized.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Mr Levity said:


> Yes, found the calibre. Watch is definitely man sized.


 Yes, I can see the number for myself now..all good!

This movement is a compact version of the larger 2824 but performs equally as well in my opinion.

It appears you have a good well respected workhorse movement in a case retailed by a company with a similar heritage. :thumbsup:

I'll post additional info on JWB tomorrow.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> Yes, I can see the number for myself now..all good!
> 
> This movement is a compact version of the larger 2824 but performs equally as well in my opinion.
> 
> ...


 Hi,

Addendum to above info:

Initially started trading as SS & JW Benson in London 1847.

Partnership between Samuel Suckley Benson & James William Benson dissolved in 1855 (sibling rivalry again?)

James carried on under the title J W Benson till he died in 1878.

His sons James, Alfred & Arthur carried on the business and took over rival firm Hunt & Roskell.

They also held Royal warrants for Queen Victoria, the then Prince of Wales, Tsar of Russia & The Admiralty.

The company's recorded business addresses were, Cornhill 1847-64, Ludgate Hill 1854-1937, Old Bond St 1872-3, Royal Exchange 1897-1937.

There 3 most noted pocket watch models were called the 'Field, Bank, Ludgate' all key wind & highly sought after!

They are also noted for their carriage & mantel clocks, along with being recognised as one other first British Clockmakers to use platinum in their designs (very collectable)

With regard your own particular watch, don't be alarmed by the fact the movement doesn't fill the case, this was common in the 70's during the 'quartz crisis' when manufacturers raided the 'parts bin' to save on manufacturing costs.

A prime example was Omega using the calibre 620 in their mens range (mainly Geneve I believe).

You may wish to review my recent post that alludes to this issue in 'Favourite Watch'

Hope this helps & nice watch by the way :thumbsup:

Alan


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

@Karrusel

Thanks. That's filled in a couple of blanks in the history. It's a great watch. Never serviced as far as I know as it was put in a drawer not long after it was given to my wife's great uncle when he retired in the early 70's. The (original) strap disintegrated not long after I started too wear it more frequently. It keeps excellent time (+10 seconds a day) and has a good amplitude on the TG.

It's one I would never part with (unless of course you want to swap it for your Harwood :laugh: ).


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Mr Levity said:


> @Karrusel
> 
> Thanks. That's filled in a couple of blanks in the history. It's a great watch. Never serviced as far as I know as it was put in a drawer not long after it was given to my wife's great uncle when he retired in the early 70's. The (original) strap disintegrated not long after I started too wear it more frequently. It keeps excellent time (+10 seconds a day) and has a good amplitude on the TG.
> 
> It's one I would never part with (unless of course you want to swap it for your Harwood :laugh: ).


 Your most welcome sir.

Your example if mine would be a definite keeper along with it's associated family link.

With regard to the 'Harwood' I suspect you know the answer :laugh: , waited far to long for the right example to become available, probably part with a kidney or 'DC' first!

That's the intriguing think about horology/collecting, items designed & manufactured in the 70's-present day will they be discussed/collected in 30 years time, in my opinion most definitely.

Preserve & cherish them for the next generation of 'nutters'.

Tempus fugit

Alan


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

J. W. Benson is certainly an interesting company but its "glory days" were before World War One. In 1914, the factory was hit by a bomb and from then onwards the Benson form did not manufacture its own movements but bought them from various manufacturers. It is not clear just how much input came from Benson's themselves in the manufacture/assembly of watches sold by the company after the First World War, and Benson's main role from that date appears to have been as a retailer of watches. The Benson name was acquired by Garrard in 1972, and then quietly mothballed for some time. By 1994, the Benson name was in the hands of Mappin & Webb and it was used as a distribution portal for Ebel, IWC and Jaeger-LeCoultre watches in the UK. The Benson name eventually was no longer included in the Retail jeweller's handbook and it was bought by IWC late in 1998, and is now being marketed by Chopard UK. Modern watches bearing the brand name, J W Benson, have nothing to do with the original Benson company.


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

I got this for a reasonable price this week. The timing is amazing (-4s a day) and it has the famous "lemon " crystal that the seller seemed to think was a selling point :laugh:










I will try to get a new crystal as except for a small mark the dial is in good condition.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

All excellent watches. As a watch repairer of 40 years. It has been my pleasure to work on many of this brand.


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

This watch is nearly as old as me and I love its simple dial.

















Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## Dee335 (Jan 6, 2018)

I have a JW Benson watch that belonged to my late father. It has same face that Cyclops posted but in a Dennisons steel case that is Smiths pre-deluxe style. Trying to find out more about it if anyone can help


----------



## J DYSON (Feb 13, 2021)

I HAVE A BENSON WATCH NO WHARE on the watch DOES IT SAY J W BENSON NOT ON THE FACE OR MOVMENT IT IS A 15 JEWLES WATCH SWISS. SO CAN SOME BODY LET ME KNOW PLEASE IF THIS IS A DIFFERENT BENSON OR A J W BENSON THANKS I CAMN GET PICTURES IF REQUIRED


----------



## Wowbagger (Oct 21, 2018)

My brother has a J. W. Benson half-hunter pocket watch in silver. I'm pretty sure it originally belonged to my grandfather (born 1880-something, died about 1950). It was passed to my father as his only son, and to my brother as the oldest of my generation. I will ask him if he can sent me a photo for everyone to drool over. I would guess that it was bought some time before the first world war. My grandad was a miner so a reserved occupation. None of my forebears fought in WW1 as they were all in reserved occupations.


----------

